# Credit where credit is due



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

All my locomotives that operate, operate with Aristo-Craft lithium ion battery packs. Others I have waiting to be powered will be powered with the same power packs. This summer I had a problem with one pack in regards to holding a charge and sent it back to Irvington N.J. for repair. I should add that Irvington is about 3,000 miles from my front doorstep.
The service I received was impeccable and what looks to be a new unit was back to me within four weeks.
This is excellent service and a credit to Aristo-Craft who obviously know that they must keep these trains running.
Well done everyone and thanks again.
Cheers.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea I am so glad to hear something Positive for once.

I like all my Aristo Craft Rolling stock.

JJ


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Credit Card Maybe?????????????


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope that you never need any real parts from Aristo as they don't stock much parts..Me thinks Lewis & Co. is making throw away trains perhaps?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That's good news, HArvey. I use the Aristo li-ion batteries almost exclusively on my railroad also. Glad to hear you had a good experience with the repair/replacemt too. I know many on this forum have had bad luck with service from Aristo, but they have always come through just fine for me.

Ed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By eheading on 03 Oct 2010 07:17 AM 
That's good news, HArvey. I use the Aristo li-ion batteries almost exclusively on my railroad also. Glad to hear you had a good experience with the repair/replacemt too. I know many on this forum have had bad luck with service from Aristo, but they have always come through just fine for me.

Ed


It might have been the way you approached them.


----------

